# Apple Media Event: January 27, 2010



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Start the speculumating!

It must be something very different: it's on a *Wednesday*.

.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

hmmmm...

I'm guessing the Mac tablet,whatever it proves to do will be unveiled.
iLife '10
iWork '10


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Monthly Subscription fees for networks on iTunes Store/AppleTV (I can only hope). 
I don't care about a tablet.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

The tablet
The replacement of iTunes
New/more media catering to the tablet


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Pro notebooks are over due for an update. And hopefully the tablet/ebook pod or what Ever it is so we can get past that whole thing. 

Z. 



HowEver said:


> Start the speculumating!
> 
> It must be something very different: it's on a *Wednesday*.
> 
> .


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

When the pro notebooks get the i7, I cannot see it justifying any media event. IMO, those are essentially speed bumps that will be released on a Tuesday with little/no fanfare. They'll come regardless of what is/is not announced on Jan 27


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

darkscot said:


> Monthly Subscription fees for networks on iTunes Store/AppleTV (I can only hope).
> I don't care about a tablet.


I hope I'm not the only one wondering... huh?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I hope I'm not the only one wondering... huh?


I think he means subscription-based iTunes accounts on a per-TV-network basis, rather than (or in addition to) the current a-la-carte model.

Rumour had it that Apple got ready to do this for music a long time ago, in response to the threat from subscription-based competitors, but apparently it's never really caught on despite the apparent benefits. Or at least it hasn't caught on enough to force Apple's hand.

It makes some sense. I find the cost of TV shows in particular pretty high, especially since the great majority are not worth watching more than once.

On the other hand, if you don't use the service much, a subscription could start to feel expensive. In any case, IMHO it makes a lot of sense for TV shows, not quite as much for movies, and very little for music.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i hope its new iphone's! Maybe the Macbook Pro's will get updated and hopefully iphone 4.0 software.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I highly doubt it will have anything to do with the iPhone. Those are usually released in June.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

iSlate iSlate iSlate. And maybe some changes to iTunes to accommodate the iSlate.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

AppleTV hardware upgrade.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Vexel said:


> AppleTV hardware upgrade.


Hahah, what dream-land are you living in? Apple treats the AppleTV worse than the Mac Mini! 

No iPhone, no MBP updates, I say this is all about Tablet and possibly iPhone 4.0 SDK (including tablet-software creation stuff).


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

roll up notebook I only say this because i got a 5 meg video emailed to me yesterday about it


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> iSlate iSlate iSlate. And maybe some changes to iTunes to accommodate the iSlate.


Would be very surprised if it is... the latest insider rumours point to an April release. 

I think more likely the hexacore Mac Pro's as this is within the time line of their anticipated announcement. 

Future Mac Pro: Apple to Enjoy Short-Term Exclusive Use of Future Xeon CPU?



> According to our source, *the new models could be unveiled early 2010*, giving Apple a short-term exclusive use of the new hexacore Xeon which should only be entering mass production for Q2 2010.


But maybe Apple will surprise with an early release of the iPad/iSlate. Just not my first guess.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Apple tends to make their "Special Events" focus on ONE thing primarily (though they usually give updates on the status of other things).

If the "tablet" is truly a revolutionary device, you can expect this event to be ALL about that, even if the thing isn't going to be actually released till later in the year. The iPhone was introduced about six MONTHS before availability as I recall -- but to get away with that, Apple has to be sure the "tablet" is going to be BIG.

If it's not that, the next thing on my list would be a heavily "Pro" orientated event, rolling out new Mac Pros with the iCore chips and updating their Pro software with at least one major update and some minor ones too. Apple hasn't really talked about their Pro apps in a while now, seems like it would be time for that. Such an event would also be a good opportunity to roll out a timetable for "iCore" updates to the MBPs.

The "left-field" departments says that if its not either one of those, a totally revamped AppleTV could be in the offing ... 

Or, if its not any of those things, maybe its a rollout of iLife and iWork 10 (from the "fat chance" department).

Oh, and from the "WAG department": Apple announces a modified Segway with a built-in dock for the iSlate, and a cup-holder for your Starbucks. A built-in GPS and object sensor mean it will take you where you want to go without you needing to actually run the thing or watch where you're going, leaving you free to watch movies on the iSlate while you are whisked to work.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> ...If it's not that, the next thing on my list would be a heavily "Pro" orientated event, rolling out new Mac Pros with the iCore chips and updating their Pro software with at least one major update and some minor ones too. Apple hasn't really talked about their Pro apps in a while now, seems like it would be time for that. Such an event would also be a good opportunity to roll out a timetable for "iCore" updates to the MBPs.


I dont think there will be iCores in the Mac Pro... maybe Macbook Pro but not Mac Pro. 

The Mac Pro will most likely have the Xeon Gulftown hexacores in them. See my post above.  Maybe a "budget" version of a Mac Pro could have i7's in them but the flagships will almost definitely have Xeon Gulftowns.

But I too think it is more likely to be a "Pro" event and not the tablet.
*
EDIT:* Apparently now Intel is referring to the new hexacores as i7-980X Extreme Edition (same architecture, still code named Gulftown) and not Xeons. So I guess a flavour of "i7s" will be coming to the Mac Pros after all.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Whatever the case, I expect a flood of post-event disappointment threads when Apple doesn't match the so-called analysts' so-called predictions, Apple stock to take a short-lived plunge if there's no word on a Tablet, a few people pissed off they bought an MBP/Mac Pro/whatever is updated just a week ago and feeling like Apple ripped them off, and then life will return to normal within 2 weeks.

Patrix.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

patrix said:


> Whatever the case, I expect a flood of post-event disappointment threads when Apple doesn't match the so-called analysts' so-called predictions, *Apple stock to take a short-lived plunge if there's no word on a Tablet*, a few people pissed off they bought an MBP/Mac Pro/whatever is updated just a week ago and feeling like Apple ripped them off, and then life will return to normal within 2 weeks.
> 
> Patrix.


I *highly* doubt that.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

screature said:


> I *highly* doubt that.


Come on, Apple stock takes a dive every time Steve Jobs sneezes, goes back up every time SJ takes a deep breath.. All the analysts are so focused on the iTablet that if it isn't announced, whaddya think will happen?

And I did say short-lived lol. 

Don't take it too seriously, I was mostly making fun of the whole situation that happens every time there's an announcement and everyone is disappointed because super-amazing-product-X wasn't announced or unveiled or updated, or because they just bought something and feel like Apple ripped them off, etc.


Patrix.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

patrix said:


> Come on, Apple stock takes a dive every time Steve Jobs sneezes, goes back up every time SJ takes a deep breath.. All the analysts are so focused on the iTablet that if it isn't announced, whaddya think will happen?
> 
> And I did say short-lived lol.
> 
> ...


It just is just that this isn't the Tablet's anticipated release date... April is and what drives a stock is earnings not product announcements. 

There are blips for sure on product announcements, but *plunges*... hardly. Call it semantics but I am an investor and the stock movements based on product announcements I would never call a plunge... now don't meet profit expectations or God forbid announce a loss, now *then* you'll see a plunge.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CNET is now saying the anticipated shipping date for the Mac Tablet is March... So could be the January 27th event is about the Tablet after all...

Apple tablet shipping in March



> The Wall Street Journal says it has found out when the device will actually be available to customers.
> 
> Sources have told the Journal that a 10- or 11-inch touch-screen tablet computer will begin shipping in March...
> 
> Industry observers are anticipating a late January announcement (January 27, according to AllThingsD) of a slate-style computer that could be used as a touch-screen e-reader and video display with wireless access for around $1,000.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

screature said:


> It just is just that this isn't the Tablet's anticipated release date... April is and what drives a stock is earnings not product announcements.
> 
> There are blips for sure on product announcements, but *plunges*... hardly. Call it semantics but I am an investor and the stock movements based on product announcements I would never call a plunge... now don't meet profit expectations or God forbid announce a loss, now *then* you'll see a plunge.


well, thanks for ruining my little bit of humour with some cold hard facts 

:lmao:


Patrix.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I think if Apple fails to announce some kind of tablet-like device, Wall Street will react angrily ... the nerve of Apple not producing the vapourware device we invented!! 

While I certainly can't say what will happen with any more certainty than the next fellow, I will make a fearless prediction that whatever Apple introduces, it will be priced higher than the "living in fantasyland" pundits have guessed so far.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Oh, and from the "WAG department": Apple announces a modified Segway with a built-in dock for the iSlate, and a cup-holder for your Starbucks. A built-in GPS and object sensor mean it will take you where you want to go without you needing to actually run the thing or watch where you're going, leaving you free to watch movies on the iSlate while you are whisked to work.


I want one. Maybe two--how about an indoor model with a stair-climbing feature and a catheter?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

daniels said:


> i hope its new iphone's! Maybe the Macbook Pro's will get updated and hopefully iphone 4.0 software.


I know, I know, it's not likely, but I will continue to hope against hope that it's the new 4G iPhone that comes out next.

The resident teen is haranguing me something fierce about getting a new phone and wants an iPhone, _now_. Knowing that she will be wishing she waited for the 4G, I've been trying to hold her back. I can't take it much longer... puuleeease Apple...saaave meee....


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Crazy, how old is she?


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

chas_m said:


> While I certainly can't say what will happen with any more certainty than the next fellow, I will make a fearless prediction that whatever Apple introduces, it will be priced higher than the "living in fantasyland" pundits have guessed so far.


I agree, after all we are talking about apple a *premium* product, but I also predict that there will be no shortage of people willing to pay that premium, or being the first to get one.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> This week the annual Consumer Electronic Show (CES) in Las Vegas is receiving a lot of media attention. It purports to be one of the most exciting in recent history. Why? Is it because companies like Microsoft (MSFT), Dell (DELL), Nokia (NOK), and HP (HPQ) are introducing products that will define the direction of consumer electronics for the new decade? NO. In fact EVERYTHING they introduce is being compared to Apple products that either exist, like the iPhone, or are rumored, like the Apple iTablet.
> 
> Apple isn’t even at the show, yet they get mentioned in EVERY product review. Do you know what this means? If an Apple competitor doesn’t blow people away, if they don’t produce a game changer in people’s mind, if they don’t make people turn away from Apple’s upcoming earnings and media event, then every dollar they spent in development, every dollar they spent in advertising and PR, isn’t going to benefit their product, it’s funneling directly into Apple’s treasure chest, which at last count was somewhere around $35 billion.


(Seeking Alpha)


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Just to keep things grounded, it's quite possible that Apple's tablet will not be the product that the world is expecting... or will be priced out of the hands most are willing to pay for it. With ebook readers in the $200 range and the iPod Touch in the $300 range, having two devices for $500 isn't a bad compromise if the Apple tablet is approaching $1k.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Is anyone kinda hoping a tablet never actually hits store shelves? Not sure why, I love a good Apple product. Perhaps because I don't see a huge benefit *to me* of course, but part of me is ready with my hand on the "I told you so" button. 

Perhaps I need a hug.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I am very interested in a table device, as are many others. If you don't have a need for it, don't buy it but why rain on the parade of others?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mikef said:


> With ebook readers in the $200 range


Kindle DX: $489US
Sony Reader (PRS-600): $300US (forthcoming PRS-900: $400US)
B&N Nook: $259US*
QueReader: $699US

*It should be noted that the non-DX (ie too small and hobbled) Kindle 2 is available at the same price, and that the Nook, while nifty, is only a 6" screen (like the Kindle 2). The others all feature significantly larger screens. There exist a few sub-6" e-readers, but they are a sick sad joke compared to an iPod Touch.

Overall average on these is well above the $300 range, not "the $200 range."

While I am a big fan of the e-paper concept, its just not a mature technology yet and too expensive. Backlit LED slates/tablets -- or for that matter the iPod Touch/iPhone -- are "good enough" to do the job (until better screen technology arrives) and as we have all seen over and over, "good enough" usually wins the day particularly when its either way cheaper OR a better value -- and slate/tablets/Touches are a WAY better value for money than an e-reader.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I think we can all collectively agree, in advance, that ehMac users will react to an Apple Tablet with one, some, or all of the following:

(1) "It doesn't do what I thought it would!"
(2) "Wow, that expensive, eh? Geez, Apple, wake up and look at competing tablets on the market!"
(3) "Doesn't look like or isn't designed like I had expected..."



Just sayin' ...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Lars said:


> I think we can all collectively agree, in advance, that ehMac users will react to an Apple Tablet with one, some, or all of the following:
> 
> (1) "It doesn't do what I thought it would!"
> (2) "Wow, that expensive, eh? Geez, Apple, wake up and look at competing tablets on the market!"
> ...


+1

I don't think it's pooping on the parade but speaking for myself, I'm not convinced this is the way to go. Again, I am only basing judgement on speculation... but then again, we all are.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Need one for my office ASAP


----------

